# Constrictor VTL5C10



## ascheid (Apr 5, 2019)

Hi,

Does anyone know what is the polarity of the optocoupler on the led side?


----------



## jjjimi84 (Apr 5, 2019)

There should have been one side with two leads and the other side had two leads. On one side, oneofthe leads would have been longer than the other. That is the positive end. 

If you were to open that up you would see an led and a ldr. The led needs the correct polarity and with the ldr it doesn’t matter. 

Hope that helps


----------



## ascheid (Apr 5, 2019)

That is the point, I don't know the polarity of the board, where the led + should be soldered. I know the LDR doesn't have polarity, I know the polarity and which leg is positive on the lead but I don't know the polarity of the PCB. Doesn't has marking and both are square.

Thanks either way :/


----------



## Robert (Apr 5, 2019)

The opto LED anode goes closest to the edge of the board.   The PCB has been updated to show this on the silkscreen, but those haven't made it into circulation yet.


----------



## Kelmark1 (Nov 17, 2019)

Robert said:


> The opto LED anode goes closest to the edge of the board.   The PCB has been updated to show this on the silkscreen, but those haven't made it into circulation yet.
> 
> View attachment 320



so I can put this to sleep, the long lead on the LED side goes closest to the edge of the board?


----------



## chongmagic (Nov 19, 2019)

Kelmark1 said:


> so I can put this to sleep, the long lead on the LED side goes closest to the edge of the board?



The long lead is the Anode and the shorter one is the cathode.


----------



## Kelmark1 (Nov 22, 2019)

great, thanks


----------

